

Ask HN: Recording sales calls for training and posterity? - zaroth

The free audio bridge we use has a recording feature. I turned it on once, and tested it to check, and it does announce when people join that the call is recording.<p>I have a team which would love to be able to listen into the calls, and I can imagine audio could also be useful as training material, both for myself personally to improve my own presentation, as well as internal training. Finally, it seems like logging customer calls would be useful as accounts develop and progress through the customer life cycle.<p>But even so, I still feel awkward turning on the recording feature and wonder if participants would feel awkward being recorded. It&#x27;s funny how despite all the bulk collection and recording that goes on all around us, this would still stimulate any anxiety.<p>Anyone have any thoughts or feedback on recording the audio for meetings or presentations with customers? Does anyone do this? Does nobody do this?
======
deathtrader666
Check out Close.io

~~~
zaroth
I really would like a better way to track calls. I don't want to make my calls
through Close.io. Sorry, I know it makes their life harder, but I still want
it as close to automatic as possible.

Ultimately I think those are tools for sales reps to track their activity, I
don't like the idea of imposing it, but I'm happy to provide it. Tools like
that have to be asked for, not imposed.

I also tried PipeDrive but the guys were not impressed, they said it was
missing key functionality. For example, went to enter a contact's Job Title
and the field was missing. Didn't matter to them that I could go into Custom
Fields and add it, to them it was an inferior CRM. They know Salesforce, they
want to go with Salesforce. It's not a significant cost.

But this question was more about ethics and strategy than tools. I am curious
if people think it's worth asking to record a call, versus forgoing the
recording so you don't have to ask. Not asking and recording is not an option.

